# Pessaries question...



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi all

I am taking the cyclogest pessaries and inserting in "back passage".  Does anyone know how long they take to absorb into the system?  Had a funny residue leak last night sorry tmi but just worried I am loosing more then absorbing!!!!

Thanks
kim xxx


----------



## lillylouis (Mar 2, 2010)

Hiya there not the most pleasent of things to do lol i know i did the same deffo the best thing to do i had bad cramps to all the way through u can get constipation , head aches the list goes on ! really no posititves its just the thing we all have to go through to get what we want dont read to much into every pain etc its hard but just try and relax !
Being on here is great ! ladies all know what your going throu go onto the ( ladies in waiting 2ww) at the top of the page everyone is in the same boat and you can always ask them anything .. good luck   ing for you !   


sam x


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Kim,, the clinic told me to lay down for at least half an hour after inserting the pessary. You can get some leakage though, so don't worry


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Kim,

if your pessary has been up there for an hour then it has done what it needs to do, the leakage is just the shell of the pessary and nothing to worry about. That usually goes when you go to the toilet.

Cozy


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks ladies will rest easy now!!! Kim xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

It takes around 20-30 minutes for the progesterone to be absorbed.  

The waxy stuff you may notice is from the vegetable oil/fat that the progesterone is suspended in.  (Progesterone is water soluable so needs to be "held" in an oil of some kind).

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hi 

am i bit concerned now as my clinic said if using the back passage no need to lie down or wait only if using the front passage, so ive just been putting it in then getting on with things.

nat xxx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Nat,

if you are using your back passage there is no need to lie down. To be honest, even if I have used them vaginally I have not lay down, other than when I put one in at night.

Cozy


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Nat

I used them too, vaginally, and I didn't bother laying down either. In fact I can't recall being advised to.

I shouldn't worry about it.

PaddyGirl xx


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

I wasn't told to lie down either so I'm sure it will fine....if in doubt call your clinic.

Kim xxx


----------



## Gemini1974 (Apr 25, 2010)

Im on day 10 of pessaries now, and the clinic said they are absorbed within half an hour.  Was a little weird at first, but apparently medicine taken rectally absorbs into the body faster than anywhere else.  I dont lay down after either, but there is no spill.  Dont worry about it!


----------



## Dippy Doris (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi all,

I have been taking cyclogest 2 x 400g. I was told you use them vaginally, and would have to lie down for about 20mins as it would leak out. However I now started using them via back door as I had some reaction vaginally. Lots of itching. On my first cycle of ICIS I think I was given utrogestan which i reacted to badly. ( my vaginally flaps .... i know maybe a little TMI....grew so large that I could not sit or walk! I felt I like a man! ). I then swapped to cyclogest via back door. Everything went back to normal. So this time round I was put on the latter, started using it vaginally but soon had to stop. I find it easier as you don't get the leaks and can walk about!  

Has anyone had pregnancy symptoms using this? I did not have symptoms last time, but this time I've got swollen breasts, cramps, headaches, sleep in the afternoons, feeling nausea at times. My ODT is tomorrow...although I am not being hopeful as I got a BFN this morning on the HPT.


----------



## TRACY77 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Dotty
          I am using the pessaries too and have all the same signs also did HPT test this morn also a BFN my OTD is tomorrow so am   that we both get BFP's tomorrow as I have been told this is still possible PMA

  Tracy x


----------



## Dippy Doris (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh good luck for tomorrow. I so pray  that we got BFP's. I am actually too scared to go and keep thinking of missing the appointment. Are you have a urine test or blood?


----------



## TRACY77 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi
  Its a urine test for us just   its our turn at the hospital for 8am I feel so much like AF is about to start on my other cycles the pessaries have never held her off but they were different ones so I just don't know PMA
Its so  hard is'nt it

    Tracy x


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi ladies,

These damm pesseris are evil arent they!!

Ever sinc E/T I have felt AF dull ache, as the days go on, they are getting worse, today its been so bad that I am actually knicker checking, I am only 5dp2dt and I have already convinced myelf that its over, as I so feel like AF is coming!!
Is it the pesseries, or has it worked, or is it AF.....this 2ww is so cruel!!!

I too have the sore boobs too, again, I have had them since th trigger shot....oooooo

Ladies that are testing tomorrow, you will be in my prayers tonite..xxxx


----------



## Dippy Doris (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi all, 

I got a  . I burst into tears and just wanted to get out of the hospital. Could the fertility clinic be wrong though?


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Dotty,

if you have had a blood test then no. If it is a HPT then probably still no, but you could always do your own.

sorry   

Cozy


----------



## TRACY77 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Dotty
           I also got a BFN jsut cannot believe yet again I have failed this time we had great embies too (as they were donated)  and still my body has failed  

 Tracy x


----------



## Dippy Doris (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Tracy, I am so sorry to hear your sad news too. I can't believe it for me and for you as you been through so much. I don't know if we can try again...even if I want to....I am not sure if right as my hubbie will be 51 in June. (Although he looks 37 and fit as a fiddle). So thats my chance gone. I am still waiting for my AF to come. And its my big birthday this weekend...and I was hoping this was going to be the best birthday present ever. I just feel num and so sad inside as does my hubbie. I hope you are okay. Lots of love and hugs.   xxxxx


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh dotty I'm so sorry you sound so upset.  I undestand how you feel I have had bfn twice myself and getting ready fir my third tomorrow.  Take care hun and I hope you find a way.  

kim xxx


----------

